# Recommended Recovery Mix



## joshua79109 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hello all, 


When I'm finished riding I have about a 25 minute drive back home. 

I'd like to find a mix that I can mix in with water that would be good for me. Recovery type mix. 

Any suggestions on a powder type mix that I could take with me and then mix with water once I'm finished with my ride?

I'm riding between 14 and 28 miles generally. It looks like I'm settling in to riding about 18 to 22 miles twice a week. I think we have pretty good trails - lots of up and down and some technical stuff. Just meaning that I get a pretty decent workout from that mileage. 

Thanks!


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm sure others will give better advice but I enjoy a small chocolate milk after a ride


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Hmmm. I don't use a powdered mix. I use 50/50 kefir and vanilla soy milk with a small scoop of whey. If I'm far-ish from home, I'll mix it up and take it with me in the car for after the ride. Choco milk is good too, and you can pick that up at any convenience store.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Keep a small cooler in your car with a bottle of chocolate milk and a bottle of water.


----------



## Stefan.W (Jun 13, 2018)

Carbs are more important than protein right after a workout for glycogen replenishment. The sooner after riding you eat them the better. Best recovery meal, oatmeal and fruit (berries because high antioxidant levels).


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Give Tailwind Rebuild a try. It has 43g of carbs and 423g of protein. Powdered. Available in bulk packs or single serve stick packs. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Chocolate milk. Bring it with you or grab one on the way home.
.
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41430-018-0187-x


> Results
> 
> Twelve studies were included in the systematic review (2, 9, and 1 with high, fair and low quality, respectively) and 11 had extractable data on at least one performance/recovery marker [7 on ratings of perceived exertion (RPE), 6 on time to exhaustion (TTE) and heart rate (HR), 4 on serum lactate, and serum creatine kinase (CK)]. The meta-analyses revealed that CM consumption had no effect on TTE, RPE, HR, serum lactate, and CK (P > 0.05) compared to placebo or other sport drinks. Subgroup analysis revealed that TTE significantly increases after consumption of CM compared to placebo [mean difference (MD) = 0.78 min, 95% confidence interval (CI): 0.27, 1.29, P = 0.003] and carbohydrate, protein, and fat-containing beverages (MD = 6.13 min, 95% CI: 0.11, 12.15, P = 0.046). Furthermore, a significant attenuation on serum lactate was observed when CM was compared with placebo (MD = −1.2 mmol/L, 95% CI: −2.06,−0.34, P = 0.006).
> Conclusion
> ...


----------

